# new additions



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

looks like christmas could be a slightly manic affair in my home.
eight new additions nearly ready to run riot.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

What make Gaz

joe


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Beautiful Rotties I think. Absolutely georgeous!! x


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

pupps are dobermanns,
small and fat at the moment, three weeks old tomorow.
were in the calm before the storm at the moment.


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

in a couple of years they look some thing like this.....


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

With or without tails???


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

"Ok you got my attention pointing over there with your right hand - what are you about to do with the left ?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh lovely Gary I'd love one but I don't think the terrorists would somehow :lol: give mum a hug from me



Jacquie


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

motormouth said:


> With or without tails???


have to have tails now im afraid.


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

LadyJ said:


> Oh lovely Gary I'd love one but I don't think the terrorists would somehow :lol: give mum a hug from me
> 
> Jacquie


thanks jacquie, 
it must of been the sea air, we had to go back to brean the week after the rally for the dirty deed, as the stud dog was on holliday  
the sites had no vw's this time, but were full of cowboys and indians.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

gaz44 said:


> motormouth said:
> 
> 
> > With or without tails???
> ...


I hadn't realised that. :roll:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Nice to see something being born and brand new and a change from all the dying in the world.

Silly question but do animals suffer morning sickness like Duchcam did.?


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

gaz44 said:


> have to have tails now im afraid.


Why do you prefer them without tails?
I like the more 'au natural' look.


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

Hezbez said:


> gaz44 said:
> 
> 
> > have to have tails now im afraid.
> ...


weve had dobe's for 30 years, and we still have an older girl with a docked tail.
it is her daughter who has just had the pups.
I have to admit i do prefer them without, but our other two both have full tails, now that a few years have passed it does honestly feel the way they should be.


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

Hezbez said:


> gaz44 said:
> 
> 
> > have to have tails now im afraid.
> ...


weve had dobe's for 30 years, and we still have an older girl with a docked tail.
it is her daughter who has just had the pups.
I have to admit i do prefer them without, but our other two both have full tails, now that a few years have passed it does honestly feel the way they should be.


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

heres an update, 
five weeks old yesterday,
although their super cute at the moment, ill be happier when there all sold as i think three in the house is enough, tho the wife wont agree.


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

gaz44 said:


> motormouth said:
> 
> 
> > With or without tails???
> ...


Do you prefer them docked? Why do they dock Dobs?

I have springer spaniels and have mixed feelings as my 5 year old has had to have her tail amputated as she damaged it all the time. One of the others was docked (illegally I think...they are rescues), and the other has a high and very feathered tail and has never hurt it.

Poor Maddie is suffering with her dock now so, although I prefer to see a full tail, I realise that sometimes a dock is best.

Beautiful pups, you have there.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Oops, sorry just read the rest!

Just as cute a few weeks on.


----------

